# Used Electrical Appliances like Washing Machine for Sale in Düsseldorf



## AakashJoshi

Hello Friends,

I just moved in for a long term assignmnet in Düsseldorf,Can someone suggest if there are any shops which sell second hand washing machine and other Electrical appliances here in Düsselorf.

Thanks !

Aakash


----------



## James3214

You could try your luck on market place sites like this, but knowing a bit of German might be a help
Waschmaschine in Düsseldorf | markt.de Kleinanzeigen


----------



## AakashJoshi

Thanks James for some quick info...will check that 

Cheers !


----------

